# selling lead question?



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

hey i have around 50lbs of lead that are melted down into sinkers. i was wondering if anyone knows where i could go and take them to sell them and get a fair price probably a 1.50 a pound or so. So of the places such as bass pro or tackle making stores sell lead for 2 or 3 dollars a pound and sometimes even more but where is somewhere you can take lead to sell it?
Thanks


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Post it in the ogf marketplace. The catters will probably buy the whole lot from you.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

im with lewzer. just post it on here. im not sure what type lead you have. if its pure lead it will probably sell better than say tire weights. but it sells for alittle more than 1.50 on ebay for pure lead. so it sounds like a fair price. you can ship it in one of the usps priorty boxes for less than 20.00. if it fits it ships up to 70 lbs. and the buyer pays shipping. just my thoughts.
sherman


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

yea I just shipped 55lbs to Florida in the medium priority box for $14 and change......insured for 200..... I did build a wood box to fit exactly in the card board box, for the shipping though ....and hope it arrives in good shape 
In my own cardboard box.... it was costing me over $14 for 5lbs shipped... ...I like getting my monies worth and filled the box to friends with the jigs and weights  ....for some of these


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

adam_smith_nap said:


> hey i have around 50lbs of lead that are melted down into sinkers. i was wondering if anyone knows where i could go and take them to sell them and get a fair price probably a 1.50 a pound or so. So of the places such as bass pro or tackle making stores sell lead for 2 or 3 dollars a pound and sometimes even more but where is somewhere you can take lead to sell it?
> Thanks


Check at a local gun store that sells reloading supplies - If they won't buy it, they may be able to point you to someone that will -


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

ingot'ed lead goes for about $1.10 to $1.15/Lb on Ebay plus shipping costs. I been watching it for years. Prices are pretty high right now for lead so if you can get the $1.15 or better, thats a good deal on your end, us poor catfish guys will beat you down as far as we can to get the bottom dollar, were a tough crowd, better to stay away from the catfish guys if your trying to make money....LOL
Good luck with the sale
Salmonid


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Adam,
Salmonid is correct, you can sell lead to a scrap yard for about 75 cents on the pound and they resell it for $1 to $1.15/ lb. You would be pretty hard pressed to sell it for what bass Pro wants. However you can try. Shipping cost is expensive due to weight. Also you will only get maybe $1.50 if the lead is pure soft. Alloy lead used for sinkers is a lot cheaper. If you're willing to ship let me know and maybe we can cut a deal.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Toledo area The scrap price was 38 cents a pound yesterday.they would not sell less than 1000 lbs to much bother,some scrap yards will sell less weight,bait shops will pay 50 to 75 a pound and sell it in 1 lb ingots for $1.25 to $1.50

The soft lead I have been selling for $2 a pound to re loaders,but it has to be soft and clean.


----------

